# Sealing Mylars with your Foodsaver!



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Look what I found!

http://adviceandbeans.com/2011/04/food-savers-and-mylar-bags/

Now my suggestion would be to make the channel part a little wider so you could seal the Mylar to the foodsaver "channel" bag...

I'm about to give this a try!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Sealer on foodsaver will not go through Mylar and foodsaver bag, iow, the channel strip can be pulled right out and seal lost. Otherwise, it works.

Any ideas?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Mine will ifin I tripple seal the same spot DJ.

After it vacs an seals, reseal, reseal. That'll do it on mine. Then I have a old (like in the 50's!) commercial bag sealer that I seal the tops a the bags above the foodsaver seal.

I'll have ta try this taday an see how it works to. Got some homemade mre packs I wanna make up.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Dang it though.....air comes back in! I'm sure an oxygen absorber would help as well....but.....I didn't want to have to buy absorbers too! 

I'm gonna figure this out!!!!

Got to can turnip greens this afternoon and go visit mother in law tomorrow :eyebulge: so I'll get around to trying again, just not at 11pm like last night!! Haha


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe before ya open the foodsaver, seal behind the foodsaver seal with a hair curilin iron er flat iron er whatever yall women folk call it? Then tripple seal with the foodsaver?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Maybe before ya open the foodsaver, seal behind the foodsaver seal with a hair curilin iron er flat iron er whatever yall women folk call it? Then tripple seal with the foodsaver?


Ok...we are going to figure this out! I have faith!


----------



## preponomics (Nov 18, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Ok...we are going to figure this out! I have faith!


DJgang I have vacuum packed hundreds of mylar bags and the simplest way for me is to use a food saver hose (I got a plain hose for mine at home depot because the food saver hose had a fabricated end piece on it).

Basically I pack mylar with food and ox absorbers and then I use a flat iron (the kind that women use to straiten their hair) to seal the top of the bag all the way across, to the exception of a small spot on one side at the top. Just large enough for my hose to go into the bag. I pinch it off holding my fingers over the tube and fold it a bit to make it air tight and vacuum the bag. Then use the flat iron seal just below where the tube stops inside the bag. Its a perfect seal every time and with the hair flat iron I can do it with two hands.

I can vacuum seal any size mylar bag


----------



## arwenmark (Mar 23, 2014)

The snorkle type vacuum sealer from Sorbent Systems works well with Mylar as well al other plastic bags. It does not however have the tube for Vacuum sealing jars so I have both the food saver and the model by Sorbent.

And Yes I know this is an old thread, just figured it might help someone.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I tried the food saver way to vacuum the bags( gallon size) and it didn't work. I may play around with the hose and see if it works.
Does anyone know if it takes out as much as or more than an O2?


----------

